# Update on my grandson little ethan



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sorry it has taken me so long to get back with you on my grandson's, in the other thread I shared how little Demetrius is doing and can't Thank you enough for all your support and prayers. I wish I had good news to report on little Ethan:blush:

Charity called me last night at 9:30, very late considering she had told me she would call right after he left the hospital, that was 4:30pm, you know when you get this sick feeling in your stomach like things are not right, at the time she called I was exhausted from my time at the hospital with Demetrius. When I heard Charity's voice I knew this wasn't going to be the positive news I had hoped for. 
The doctor's did additional x-rays and found more bleeding in Ethan's lungs, the specialist's (4) yesterday took Charity and Ferando into a office and explained what the plans are for little Ethan. The steroid iv's are not doing what they had hoped for, so they are going to tapered off the steroids slowly, and introduce chemo. The fear is that little Ethan might bleed out, if I understand right if that happens he would have to be put on a machine that would pump his blood, that would be terrible. The specialists said we are coming into the flu, cold etc season, they are warning my Charity and Ferando that if little Ethan got the sniffles, cold or flu that it would cause him to bleedout and possibly he would loss his life:smcry: I have no idea how they are going to beable to keep Ethan from everyone, he can't live in a bubble. 
I have been praying God is in control, but we have heavy hearts, please remember all our family but especially little Ethan
I added three picture's Charity sent me from the hospital.
My precious grandson needs a miracle


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Paula, I'm so sorry to hear this news about your precious Ethan  Will continue to keep your family in my prayers. I can't imagine going through this with such a little baby. 

Sending so much love to your family,


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this, Paula. Hugs to you and your family. Dear little Ethan, sigh.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

It breaks my heart to see this cute boy like this, I will be keeping you in my thoughts and I hope from the bottom of my heart you will have your miracle :heart:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I have no words. As difficult as it is, you need to stay strong. The physical and emotional toll of what Ethan is going through is so exhausting, but your strength is important right now. You know that miracles are possible and you know how effective medicine has been in keeping Ethan going. I wish with all my heart and soul that Ethan gets better. I know you will never give up.

May peace fill your heart.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is heartbreaking, seeing that adorable little man in hospital.  

Thanks for the update, I wish it were better news Paula. We definitely need to pray for that miracle. :crying:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hugs Paula...I pray for that miracle too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - it seems inconceivable that that beautiful happy boy is so ill. :smcry: I just don't know what to say. We are all praying for that miracle and for the doctor's wisdom to change his condition. My heart aches for you Paula and your whole family. I know your belief in God gets you through each day. rayer:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula this is just heartbreaking. Such a beautiful little boy. My heart goes out to you and your family. Sending lots of prayers.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Paula, this is beyond heartbreaking. He is such a beautiful child. I will keep you all in my prayers. Surely, God will hear us all and grant that much needed miracle.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this- I will pray for Ethan and keep praying.. Please Dear Lord bless him with a miracle soon. hugs..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

zooeysmom said:


> Paula, I'm so sorry to hear this news about your precious Ethan  Will continue to keep your family in my prayers. I can't imagine going through this with such a little baby.
> 
> it really is like living in a nightmare, one day at a time sweet Jesus, that's all I'm asking for Thank you for praying for all of us but especially little Ethan
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much



Sylie said:


> I am so sorry to hear this, Paula. Hugs to you and your family. Dear little Ethan, sigh.


 Sylvia, this is by far the hardest thing our family has ever gone through





Fee said:


> It breaks my heart to see this cute boy like this, I will be keeping you in my thoughts and I hope from the bottom of my heart you will have your miracle :heart:


 Oh yes a miracle, God's in control, thank you for remembering my little Ethan, he's such a perfect little guy



wkomorow said:


> Paula,
> 
> I have no words. As difficult as it is, you need to stay strong. The physical and emotional toll of what Ethan is going through is so exhausting, but your strength is important right now. You know that miracles are possible and you know how effective medicine has been in keeping Ethan going. I wish with all my heart and soul that Ethan gets better. I know you will never give up.
> 
> May peace fill your heart.


 Walter your post just hit my heart hard, I'm trying so hard to stay strong for my family, especially my daughter Charity, she looks up to me, I do know God is in control, miracles still happen I have witnessed them. I'm actually thanking God for healing little Ethan.



silverhaven said:


> That is heartbreaking, seeing that adorable little man in hospital.
> 
> Thanks for the update, I wish it were better news Paula. We definitely need to pray for that miracle. :crying:


 Maureen, God is the only one who can heal my grandson, thank you for your prayers, I can't even begin to tell you how much they mean to me



maddysmom said:


> Hugs Paula...I pray for that miracle too.


 oh thank you, God is the only one who can heal my grandbaby



Snowbody said:


> Paula - it seems inconceivable that that beautiful happy boy is so ill. :smcry: I just don't know what to say. We are all praying for that miracle and for the doctor's wisdom to change his condition. My heart aches for you Paula and your whole family. I know your belief in God gets you through each day. rayer:rayer::grouphug:


 
SUE, I have to stay strong, if I break down my whole family will, this is a test of my faith, God truly is in control. Isn't my Ethan beautiful:wub:, he doesn't look that sick



maggie's mommy said:


> Paula this is just heartbreaking. Such a beautiful little boy. My heart goes out to you and your family. Sending lots of prayers.


 Your prayers mean EVERYTHING to me, my Ethan is beautiful isn't he:wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Prayers for little Ethan that there will be a miracle and that he will get better. May God keep watch over Ethan and his entire family throughout this challenging time.


----------



## Cassana (Apr 11, 2014)

will be praying for you and your family and little Ethan


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am at a loss of words. This is terrible. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Paula I'm so sorry the news wasn't better. He looks like such a sweet little guy and he doesn't look like he's sick. My heart goes out to Ethan for the fight he has ahead of him and for you and his parents and his whole family. Keep in mind that little kids are much stronger than we would think. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Paula, I am so very sorry. Sometimes life makes no sense at all. Poor little guy. I hope a miracle happens and you are blessed with many more years of that beautiful little boy.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

What a sweetheart! Prayers for him and your family. I am so sorry you all are going through this.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, this is not the news we wanted to hear. I am so sorry your family is going through this. Poor little Ethan, those pictures of him are so sweet! Praying that God holds Ethan in His hands and cares for him!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lynda said:


> Paula, this is beyond heartbreaking. He is such a beautiful child. I will keep you all in my prayers. Surely, God will hear us all and grant that much needed miracle.


 he is beautiful isn't he:wub: it's hard to believe he's so ill, I cherish each prayer for my Ethan, God hears our prayers




Chardy said:


> I am so sorry
> to hear this- I will pray for Ethan and keep praying.. Please Dear Lord bless him with a miracle soon. hugs..


 it will take a miracle from God, I can't thank you enough for your prayers




Snuggle's Mom said:


> Prayers for little Ethan that there will be a miracle and that he will get better. May God keep watch over Ethan and his entire family throughout this challenging time.


 Thank you for your prayers, yes God is watching over little Ethan, only God can heal my grandson




Cassana said:


> will be praying for you and your family and little Ethan


 
Thank you soooo much for your prayers you will never know how much they mean to all of my family



MalteseJane said:


> I am at a loss of words. This is terrible. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


 I had hoped for good news, pulled the carpet out from under us, it is terrible, God knows little Ethan he made him, he knows how to fix him, I'm believing in a miracle



pippersmom said:


> Oh Paula I'm so sorry the news wasn't better. He looks like such a sweet little guy and he doesn't look like he's sick. My heart goes out to Ethan for the fight he has ahead of him and for you and his parents and his whole family. Keep in mind that little kids are much stronger than we would think. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


 You know Kathy it has been a rollercoaster of emotion's for all of us, I do believe God will heal little Ethan. His mommy, daddy and big brother can't take this all in, he looks so well it's hard to wrap your mind around this.



mdbflorida said:


> Oh Paula, I am so very sorry. Sometimes life makes no sense at all. Poor little guy. I hope a miracle happens and you are blessed with many more years of that beautiful little boy.


 Life is hard alright, all we have to hold on to is God, and God makes the final decision, he's also full of mercy, I'm believing in a miracle.



Lou's Mom said:


> What a sweetheart! Prayers for him and your family. I am so sorry you all are going through this.


 Your prayers mean everything to us, we become stronger knowing we are being prayed for. Thank you



maggieh said:


> Paula, this is not the news we wanted to hear. I am so sorry your family is going through this. Poor little Ethan, those pictures of him are so sweet! Praying that God holds Ethan in His hands and cares for him!


It must be so hard for little Ethan to walk in those hospital doors and not be afraid, he's really cute, I adore these pictures, I wish I could be there with him. I'm a blessed woman to have 10 grandkids. God is in his place, he is the Almighty one, he made Ethan, I'm believing in a miracle, thank you for your prayers, sometimes it's like living in a fog, when you can't see, you reach out, I grab the hand of Jesus. Thank you for your prayers they give us strength


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Heavenly Father ... I wish I could express myself through prayer to You ... as our beautiful Paula does for all of her friends, especially when we are in need of comfort, peace, and support.

I pray, Dear Lord ... that you will help Paula's beloved grandson, Ethan, with comfort and peace, as he endures his medical treatments in the hospital. I pray Ethan is blessed with the best medical staff ... including the doctors, nurses, medical assistants, and lab technicians. I pray that although the medical treatments for Ethan can be stressful ... that somehow the medical staff can help bring smiles to Ethan's face. I pray the staff also helps Ethan to relax as much as possible.

Heavenly Father, I pray for Ethan's mother, Charity ... and, his father, Fernando ... that they are blessed with strength, in able for them to endure all the terrible stress they have been and continue to go through now. Please help them get some rest so that they can stay as physically and mentally healthy as possible. 

Please help Ethan to be safe in environments that could possibly cause him to get an infection. I pray Ethan's guardian angels surround Ethan with comfort and joy ... and, as with the innocence of a young child who is ill ... help Ethan not experience fear of the hospital and medical staff ... as they assist in treating him with chemotherapy and other needed treatments or tests.

Please help darling Paula and Lorin seek comfort, peace, strength, and hope ... as they always so lovingly do for their beloved family and all of their friends. 

Please help Demetrius and Ethan ... and their parents and grandparents ... to be guided through the gray and cloudy days ... to happier and lighter filled days full of sunshine and rainbows. May all of them feel angels close to their hearts ... helping comfort them and give them hope that better days will come.

Thank you, Heavenly Father, for listening to my heartfelt prayers for Ethan and Demetrius' families.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Paula, I'm crying as I read this...Please hold on tight, I'm praying for a miracle for your sweet Ethan.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Marie for your beautiful heart felt prayer. You made me cry, I am very weary, I will be reading your prayer for weeks. you have such a precious heart, even during all your trials and pain you always put others ahead of yourself. I will read your prayer to Charity tomorrow. May God get the glory for all things.
I love you


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lydiatug said:


> Oh Paula, I'm crying as I read this...Please hold on tight, I'm praying for a miracle for your sweet Ethan.


 
Lydia I will never let go of my Lord, he has always been with me. This is the toughest thing I have ever experienced, I'm holding God's hand the Lord is carrying my family through, it's prayers like yours that keep me strong in my faith.
oh Lord be merciful


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- Ethan is so very precious -- not only to us here on earth but also to our Lord, Jesus Christ. When I look at this beautiful child, I have to question why he is being put through so much. But, I know that God has a plan. We may not understand it; we may not agree with it; but it is God's Will, and He knows best.

So, I will pray to our Heavenly Father to help little Ethan, to give his loved ones and family here on earth the strength it will take to endure, and I will ask Him to help us all find peace during this difficult time.

I love you, my dear friend, and am so sad for your family. But we will all continue to pray and God will help little Ethan and those that love him so dearly. You and I both know and understand that it doesn't help to second guess His plan, so keep praying and things will get better.

Sending hugs for you, too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I know we have been in communication but I wanted to just say here on SM how very dear you are to ALL of us---Dwight & I are making Ethan (and you, all his family) a focus of our continual heart prayers. None of us know the future, but whatever this little angel faces, it will not be alone. I am praying this verse to be true for you & yours---along w. many other more specific prayers:
“But we have this treasure in jars of clay to show that this all-surpassing power is from God and not from us. We are hard pressed on every side, but not crushed; perplexed but not in despair, persecuted but not abandoned; struck down, but not destroyed…Therefore we do NOT lose heart.” 2 Corinthians 4:7-8, 16.
We love you friend.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry that your beautiful grandson is going through this. I pray for God's healing touch to be upon him. I pray also for strength for you and your family in this difficult time.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Paula, I am so sorry to hear this news. How unbelievably heartbreaking. I will pray for your adorable grandson.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh Paula! This is heartbreaking! I will include Ethan and your family in my prayers. Praying for a miracle. And I know they happen, my brother is one!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Ethan is a beautiful little boy. I am lifting him up in prayer.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I am so very sorry and sad about what your precious grandson and family are going through. I pray that he will soon be healed by the grace of God and all the prayers that are coming your way. May God bless you all.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Paula, this is hard to take, a beautiful little boy going thru so much and having such a sweet smile on his precious face.

You have prayers from around the globe going up to God for sweet little Ethan. I hope God will comply. We all pray for him as well as for his entire family, who is banked in turmoil over his illness.

May God choose to bless Ethan with a miracle. Amen.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

He looks like such a little sweetheart, I'm so sorry he's having to deal with this. Continued prayers for Ethan.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just looked up the name Ethan: means "solid, enduring, firm" in Hebrew. 
That is another prayer we can pray together!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am sorry this isn't the news you were looking forward to hear. I believe in miracles and will continue to pray for Ethan and your family.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Paula, one of the reasons that i always came back to SM and read the posts before I joined, was your Faith. Seems you were always praying for someone that needed help and that touched me very profoundly. You are a special lady. Please know that i am praying for you and your precious grandchildren and your family. This brings comfort to me and i hope that it will you "For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you Hope and a Future." Praying for a Miracle :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Paula -- Ethan is so very precious -- not only to us here on earth but also to our Lord, Jesus Christ. When I look at this beautiful child, I have to question why he is being put through so much. But, I know that God has a plan. We may not understand it; we may not agree with it; but it is God's Will, and He knows best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lynn God is on his throne, Praise be to God, he made little Ethan and you Lynn, he loves you and Ethan more then we ever could on earth, I ask God to be merciful and heal you and Ethan. I love you



edelweiss said:


> Paula, I know we have been in communication but I wanted to just say here on SM how very dear you are to ALL of us---Dwight & I are making Ethan (and you, all his family) a focus of our continual heart prayers. None of us know the future, but whatever this little angel faces, it will not be alone. I am praying this verse to be true for you & yours---along w. many other more specific prayers:
> “But we have this treasure in jars of clay to show that this all-surpassing power is from God and not from us. We are hard pressed on every side, but not crushed; perplexed but not in despair, persecuted but not abandoned; struck down, but not destroyed…
> Therefore we do NOT lose heart.” 2 Corinthians 4:7-8, 16.
> We love you friend.


Sandi thank you for God's word's, this scripture you have sent is one of my favorites, in times like this I am so thankful for my faith in the Lord, he gives us hope and strength.
Tell Dwight thank you, our family needs prayer, we need to stay positive. Charity leans on me, my strength comes from the Lord, keep the scriptures coming, each one I read brings strength



Furbabies mom said:


> I'm so sorry that your beautiful grandson is going through this. I pray for God's healing touch to be upon him. I pray also for strength for you and your family in this difficult time.


I know God hears all of your prayers, I can't thank you enough. Yes we are going through a dark time but it never stays dark for long, the sun will shine again



Bailey&Me said:


> Paula, I am so sorry to hear this news. How unbelievably heartbreaking. I will pray for your adorable grandson.



we cherish each prayer, I believe God hears all the prayers, yes little Ethan is just precious




sherry said:


> Oh my gosh Paula! This is heartbreaking! I will include Ethan and your family in my prayers. Praying for a miracle. And I know they happen, my brother is one!


I love hearing about miracles, I know they still happen, thank you for your prayers




sdubose said:


> Ethan is a beautiful little boy. I am lifting him up in prayer.


I think he is such a handsome little guy, he's been through so much, thank you so much for your prayers, they mean the world to us


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Paula I'm so sorry for this heartbreaking news, I will be keeping you close in my thoughts and prayers. Ethan is absolutely adorable, I just can't imagine what you are all going through.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Trisha said:


> I am so very sorry and sad about what your precious grandson and family are going through. I pray that he will soon be healed by the grace of God and all the prayers that are coming your way. May God bless you all.


Thank you, your prayers are so special to me, our God is all knowing, he hears our prayers




Malt Shoppe said:


> Paula, this is hard to take, a beautiful little boy going thru so much and having such a sweet smile on his precious face.
> 
> You have prayers from around the globe going up to God for sweet little Ethan. I hope God will comply. We all pray for him as well as for his entire family, who is banked in turmoil over his illness.
> 
> May God choose to bless Ethan with a miracle. Amen.


Yes, may God choose Ethan with a miracle, I know very well there are so many suffering, at times like this we have to hold on to something, for me and my family that is the hand of God. Thank you for your prayers





luvsmalts said:


> He looks like such a little sweetheart, I'm so sorry he's having to deal with this. Continued prayers for Ethan.


He is just the cutest little guy:wub: he's talking so well now, you would love him, thank you for praying for my precious grandson



edelweiss said:


> I just looked up the name Ethan: means "solid, enduring, firm" in Hebrew.
> That is another prayer we can pray together!


Sandi when Charity was looking for a name I am the one who mentioned Ethan, the meaning solid, enduring, firm, 
Thank you for loving my grandbaby



donnad said:


> Paula, I am sorry this isn't the news you were looking forward to hear. I believe in miracles and will continue to pray for Ethan and your family.


if we didn't believe in miracles we wouldn't have hope, that would be terrible. Thank you Donna for your precious prayers



Pooh's mommy said:


> Paula, one of the reasons that i always came back to SM and read the posts before I joined, was your Faith. Seems you were always praying for someone that needed help and that touched me very profoundly. You are a special lady. Please know that i am praying for you and your precious grandchildren and your family. This brings comfort to me and i hope that it will you "For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you Hope and a Future." Praying for a Miracle :wub:


Thank you for your kind words, I love everyone on sm, I believe the Lord gave me this love. When I am blessed to pray for someone or our precious fluffs, my heart hurts for that person or fluff, the scripture you just gave me is one of my favorites, thank you for your precious prayers, In a blink of God's eye Ethan could and I believe will be healed.



Maglily said:


> Paula I'm so sorry for this heartbreaking news, I will be keeping you close in my thoughts and prayers. Ethan is absolutely adorable, I just can't imagine what you are all going through.


Brenda we take one day at a time, I thank God for healing Ethan


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Paula, this is so heartbreaking. I have not been on SM much lately and when I saw the update, I was holding my breath that all would be positive. You are all in my prayers. Hugs


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

TLR said:


> Paula, this is so heartbreaking. I have not been on SM much lately and when I saw the update, I was holding my breath that all would be positive. You are all in my prayers. Hugs


 
Thank you Tracey, we just have to trust in the Lord and enjoy everyday we have together. I miss you


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Praying for you and your entire family. I hope he gets better soon.:wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deborah said:


> Praying for you and your entire family. I hope he gets better soon.:wub::wub:


Thank you, your prayers mean everything to us


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Paula, I haven't checked back as often as I should have due to having my first grandbaby, but please know that I have kept Ethan and your family in my prayers. Please continue to keep us updated-- I'm sure I'm not the only one that may read but not post and yet continue to pray and/or send good thoughts.


----------

